# P-47 Color Video



## Matt308 (Jul 27, 2006)

Hope this isn't a duplicate of another post. The URL below contains some great P-47 footage. Some I've seen and others I haven't. What really stuck out was the narrated start up sequence. Way cool! 8) 


_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4PtH3PVHPmM_


----------



## Soundbreaker Welch? (Jul 28, 2006)

Yes, way cool.


----------



## Gonzalo (Aug 2, 2006)

yes very cool


----------



## Royzee617 (Aug 3, 2006)

Great footage!


----------



## evangilder (Aug 4, 2006)

It was posted a while back. It is good footage.


----------



## Hot Space (Aug 9, 2006)

Yep, that was really good. Some of the best footage I've seen8)


----------

